# 911 help!!!



## crystalsowner (Mar 26, 2014)

At a friends house with her pregnant mini mare. Shes been in labor for sometime going on over an hour. Went in to check things out and the foals nose is tucked and the hooves cant be found. I have tried for about 30 mins. The foal is stuck!!! Can anyone call me and help us? Vet is to far away to get here in time!!! Help 911


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 26, 2014)

When I had one like that I used my wrist to push against the forehead while hooking my fingers under the jaw to bring the nose up. Then if the foal is still alive you will have to be FAST to find at least one leg and get it forward as the foal starts moving quickly once the head is in position. You can deliver the foal with only one leg forward as long as you can find the second knee to guide with it, that is how I had to deliver mine as once she got moving there was no more room for repositioning and i didnt feel there would be room to get the head in position with the legs in the way.

To find the front legs, feel the head and follow the neck back to the shoulder and then down the legs..... Also CALM DOWN if you are getting panicked as you can not help the mare if you dont focus on helping rather than worrying!


----------



## crystalsowner (Mar 26, 2014)

Cant even find the lower part of its face its so tucked in there.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 26, 2014)

Do you have KY or any other kind of lubricant to help you get in there further. If you can find the eye, feel back to the cheekbone, if it is tucked tight you may have to push your fingers down along it to get under the chin. Can you get enough people to help keep the mare standing while you work, it is a LOT easier to reposition with the mare standing!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 26, 2014)

If she has been foaling for that long, it is hard to say if the foal is still alive, I have heard of miraculous deliveries that took that long and managed to have a live foal so dont totally give up on it yet but as of now your priority has to simply be to save the mare.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 26, 2014)

Also I would still have the vet on the way just in case.


----------



## crystalsowner (Mar 27, 2014)

I have lubricant the whole time. I just cant get my hand in far enough to get to anything to bring the nose up, still trying.... just wanted to see if there was some secret, but I just cant seem to get far enough in. The mare is real small, like 28 inchs.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 27, 2014)

The small ones can be really tough especially if a larger foal. .... like I said keep her standing as much as possible and you might have to put a bit more force into reaching in to get far enough. ....it is really hard tp give perfect advice on the situation when I'm not actually there so sorry that I can't do more to help! I just know that the mare standing has helped us the most for repositioning....you just have to keep trying and focus. ..if you need to calm down take a couple minutes to relax as those couple minutes won't hurt as much as trying to hurry too much. You are doing all you can and just keep trying until the vet gets there


----------



## crystalsowner (Mar 27, 2014)

legs are out, head is in the right place, we think, but the foal still wont come out. No one around?


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 27, 2014)

So sorry to read this - it sounds as though the mare is too small in the hips/the foal is too big. You have done an amazing job to get this far. Hopefully a vet has arrived by now to help out. Saying prayers for the little mare.


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 27, 2014)

I don't usually check in in the AM before going to work, but decided to check. Was saddened to see this.

Did the vet make it out? Were you able to help her produce the foal? How is your friends' mare?

Take care. Sending <<<cyber hugs>>> for you and your friend.


----------



##  (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm so sad to have missed this emergency. Hoping the vet made it out in time, and saved both mom and baby.

I'm always available for this by phone, and my number is: 863-990-3210. I've posted it here several times, and always willing to help no matter what the time.

So sorry. ~~Diane


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 27, 2014)

How is the mare this morning? Did you end up getting the foal out?


----------



## MissysMum (Mar 27, 2014)

Thinking of you! Hope mare and foal are ok!!


----------



## Bullzeye (Mar 27, 2014)

Very sorry to hear. Please let us know how they are doing.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Mar 27, 2014)

I read this thread earlier, and was hoping to find a positive update. Will keep sending up the prayers for everyone involved.


----------



## crystalsowner (Mar 27, 2014)

Sadly neither mom nor baby made it. Thank you all for your kind words.

I will give everyone a crystal update soon. Now im super nervous about her foaling.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Mar 27, 2014)

How unfortunate to hear. Poor everyone involved. Will say a healing prayer. Here's a {{{{huuugg}}}} for everyone to share.


----------



## Bullzeye (Mar 27, 2014)

How heartbreaking ! I am so very sorry.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 27, 2014)

Im so sorry, I was really hoping for a better outcome!


----------



## chandab (Mar 27, 2014)

So sorry.


----------



## Flame (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh no




that's upsetting to hear



so sorry xxoo


----------



## little lady (Mar 27, 2014)

((hugs))


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm so very sorry to hear the outcome- please give my sympathies to the mare's owners.

Sending you ((((HUGS)))) and dont worry - Crystal will be fine.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 27, 2014)

Im so very sorry to hear this, sending hugs from Australia ((((((HUGS))))


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Mar 27, 2014)

So sorry to hear this... Hugs to the owner...

As for Crystal... Just be very aware of everything going on with her... Make sure you have EVERYTHING handy... including vet number, someone's number here, and all your supplies...

When it comes to dystocia in Minis... There seems to be two common problems (there are probably others, but these two seem to be the most prevalent)... Either the baby gets hiplocked and/or stuck some way, *or the baby is born and cannot get out of the sack*... Someone on here can tell you how to 'dislodge' a hiplock (Toni just told me that there is information on dystocias at the top of Marestare Forum).

We've lost three foals to redbag in three years because we weren't present at the time of birth. We missed the foaling between checks with all three (1 mare had two redbags, the other mare just the one). Our conclusion: Be there at all times!!!! Even if you have to sleep next to the stall, with a string around your big toe and the other end around the mare's neck!!!

We have one mare due end of June/first of July. She's one of the mares that redbagged on us last year... Toni and I both will be out there in shifts all night and day... Especially for this mare as she is blind in one eye (pasture accident) and has trouble seeing out of the other eye (it's blue).

Kari


----------



##  (Mar 27, 2014)

Yes, there is an informative thread pinned at the top of this forum, which should help in many cases, but each one is unique, and a vet should be called when a problem first is found. Much better to tell the vet you got baby safely to the ground BEFORE they arrived, rather than wait too late for a vet to save the little one.

Keep good watch for sure!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 27, 2014)

So sorry Hugs to all


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 27, 2014)

So sorry to hear this sad news, I saw the post last night but I have no foaling experience to have helped. Please give your friend my symphathies and a big hug for you too, I am sure it was hard on you as well. You are a good friend to have helped as much as you did.


----------



## crisco41 (Apr 25, 2014)

I am soo sorry. It is sad to have read this. It is a reminder to me to get dianes number in my phone..and have my vet on speed dial.


----------



##  (Apr 26, 2014)

My number is: 863-990-3210 and I'm here for everyone if you need me, no matter what the hour!


----------

